# Welche klasse implementiert Interface?



## nettchen (23. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

wie finde ich in eclipse 3.4.2 heraus, welche Klasse ein bestimmtes Interface implementiert.

Also ich habe ein Interface IGuiFactory. Wie kann ich herausfinden welche klassen das implementieren?


----------



## SlaterB (23. Aug 2009)

rechte Maustaste, Open Type Hierarchy

Help - Eclipse SDK


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2009)

Oder auch die Java Search und limit to 'implementors'.
In Eclipse 3.5 noch wesentlich komfortabler: STRG + Mit der Maus über die Klasse fahren und dann open -> implementation


----------



## byte (26. Aug 2009)

Oder Typ markieren und Strg + T drücken.


----------



## tme (26. Aug 2009)

Oder ggf. Ctrl+Shift+g, wenn du auf dem Interfacenamen stehst. Oder von dort mit F3 zum Implementation springen, dann die Tasten bemühen.


----------



## nettchen (27. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

Danke euch allen.

So mal noch ne kleine frage offtopic
Wie kann ich den Thread denn al erledigt kennzeichnen?


----------



## byte (27. Aug 2009)

Unten auf Frage offen klicken.


----------

